# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian course for Russians?

## challenger

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew of some Russian textbooks that would teach Russian to not-very-educated eleven-year-old native Russian speakers. They don't speak English atm, so ideally the textbook would be completely in Russian. I googled fruitlessly. Anyone know of something?

----------


## Lampada

Try this site:  http://www.yamal.org/ook/index.htm#cont
It looks like fun place to study Russian on-line.

----------


## chaika

Try kniga.com in NY http://www.kniga.com/books/dept.asp?dept%5Fid=1090 
In Russia, Ozon http://www.ozon.ru/ 
or just go hunt around http://www.google.com/search?as_q=russi ... afe=images

----------


## challenger

I emailed kniga.com, and as far as I could tell it said, "Thank you for your comment. It will momentarily be sent to our operator." Hope he understands English   ::

----------


## challenger

I can't exactly read Russian... does this look good? http://www.kniga.com/books/product.asp? ... &sku=B1228

----------


## kwatts59

Here is my translation of the brief description of the book. 
РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК. ПРАКТИКА. 5 класс.
Russian language. Practice. Class 5. 
Книга является неотъемлемой частью учебного комплекса по русскому языку для 5-9 классов, хорошо зарекомендовавшего себя в школе и известного учителям и учащимся. В ней содержатся задачи и упражнения как для усвоения нового, так и для закрепления уже изученного по русскому языку, представлены интересные дидактические материалы, в которых отражены разнообразные приемы работы с ними. В приложении даны ответы к трудным заданиям, что создаёт условия для самоконтроля и взаимоконтроля при выполнении самостоятельной работы в классе и дома. 
The book is an integral part of an educational system in Russian for 5-9 grades, well recommended at school and known to teachers and pupils. It contains problems and exercises both for teaching new, and for fastening already well-versed in the Russian language, interesting didactic materials are presented in which various working methods with them are reflected. In the appendix gives answers to difficult problems that creates conditions for self-checking and self-control of performance of independent work in class and homes.

----------


## challenger

Thanks, kwatts, that beats the garble from free translation sites by a bundle   ::

----------

